# Probleme emac G5 1,25ghtz



## Metallyman (11 Novembre 2008)

Voila j'ai recupéré l'ordi de Mere-Grand qui marchait pas top et malheureusement après avoir reinstallé l'OS les problemes persistent :
apres un temps aleatoire(jamais plus de 5 minutes l'ecran se fige). Parfois avec des petits traits horizontaux à l'ecran.
J'ai bougé la barette de ram (seule chose accessible malheureusement  ) aucun changement. 
Je sais pas du tout ce que ça pourrait être.  Peut etre le disque dur... mais bon je vais pas demonter le mac changer le dd pour finalement m'apercevoir que c'est pas ça.
Si vous pouviez m'eclairer ca serai super cool.
merci d'avance et bisoux les coupains


----------



## fanougym (11 Novembre 2008)

J'ai eu un soucis similaire avec un Emac. Il se figeait très souvent juste après le démarrage, sans raisons.
Lorsque vous lancez une application, l'écran se fige, le curseur reste figé aussi, et la seule solution qui s'offre à vous est de redémarrer la machine.

Après des longues recherches j'ai trouvé un coupable sérieux pour ce bloquage: les extensions ATI (carte graphique).

Pour débloquer l'eMac de cette situation, il convient donc de désactiver les extensions, puis de retirer certaines extensions ATI qui ne correspondent pas à votre machine, et de redémarrer le Mac normalement.

Cette opération nécessite précaution car les fichiers qui seront supprimés sont des extensions qui se trouvent dans des dossiers sensibles. 

Fichiers à supprimer: extensions ATI sauf ATIRage.kext.

Procédure:

1) Redémarrer les extensions désactivées (touche shift au démarrage)
2) Ouvrir: Disque dur --> Système --> Bibliothèque --> Extensions 
3) Présenter par liste et trouver les extensions "ATIblabla.kext"
4) Supprimer les extensions (placez dans la corbeille et videz la corbeille):

ATIRadeon8500GLDriver.bundle
ATIRadeon8500GA.plugin
ATIRadeon8500DVDDriver.bundle
ATIRadeonGLDriver.bundle
ATIRadeon9700GLDriver.bundle
ATIRadeon9700GA.plugin
ATIRadeon9700DVDDriver.bundle
ATIRadeon9700.kext
ATIRadeon8500VADriver.bundle
ATIRadeon8500.kext
ATIRageProGA.plugin
ATIRagePro.kext
ATIRage128GLDriver.bundle
ATIRage128GA.plugin
ATIRage128DVDDriver.bundle
ATIRadeonGA.plugin
ATIRadeonDVDDriver.bundle
ATIRadeon9700VADriver.bundle

5) Redémarrez le eMac
6) Opération terminée


----------



## JPTK (11 Novembre 2008)

fanougym a dit:


> J'ai eu un soucis similaire avec un Emac. Il se figeait très souvent juste après le démarrage, sans raisons.
> Lorsque vous lancez une application, l'écran se fige, le curseur reste figé aussi, et la seule solution qui s'offre à vous est de redémarrer la machine.



Oui mais non, du moins je pense pas car : 



			
				Metallyman a dit:
			
		

> apres un temps aleatoire(jamais plus de 5 minutes l'ecran se fige). *Parfois avec des petits traits horizontaux à l'ecran.*



Ça fait donc plus penser à un problème de carte vidéo/mère...


----------



## pascalformac (11 Novembre 2008)

ca peut etre les 2 !
il faudrait faire un Apple Hardware Test ( sur un des supports gris)


----------



## tsss (11 Novembre 2008)

Hello,
si c'est un Emac *G4*, tu as peut-être un problème de condensateurs "gonflés" sur la carte mère au niveau des barrettes de ram, j'ai déjà vu ce genre de soucis, c'est facilement détectable, condensateurs "gonflés", voir qui "bavent" (ça ressemble à ça) ... si c'est ça, ce soucis risque d'entraîner une mort lente ou rapide de ton précieux, il me semble que cela est pris en maintenance chez apple, maxi 3 ans après l'achat !
sinon les condensateurs ça se changent ....


----------



## boydung (14 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour a tous en fait c'est moi le createur du sujet j'avais emprunter le compte d'un coupain.
Mais vu que le mac est réparer je me suis dis que j'allai revenir dans le coin et j'ai crée mon propre compte.
Merci à fanougym  j'ai fais ta manip et hop ca marche impeccable.


----------



## fanougym (14 Novembre 2008)

boydung a dit:


> Merci à fanougym



de rien  !


----------



## gilles30 (15 Novembre 2008)

j'ai exactement le meme probleme avec mon 1er g5 
je l'ai porté dans un espace mac ou il m'ont changé le dd (soit dit en passant 450)
3 jours après mème plantage  alors il me dise que cela doit être la carte mere et maintenant il ne démarre qu'une fois sur dix
si j'arrive a le redemarer je vais essayer la manipe de fanougym 
j'ai acheté un g5 intel core a la fnac  mais j'aimerais bien réparer l'autre pour les gamins 
j'ai trouvé des cartes mere d'occaz pour être sur d'acheter la bonne je voudrais ouvrir la bête
mais je sais pas trop comment procéder
merci d'avance
gilles


----------



## -oldmac- (15 Novembre 2008)

La panne est surement les condensateur gonflés sur la carte mèr, facilemen réparable. 450 Euros pour changer le DD ?  Retourne les voirs dit leur ue 450 Euros c'est le prix de changement de la carte mère que le DD marchait très bien ... fait toi REMBOURSER et donne l'adresse et le nom du magasin pour que d'autre n'y aillent pas !


----------



## gilles30 (15 Novembre 2008)

-oldmac- a dit:


> La panne est surement les condensateur gonflés sur la carte mèr, facilemen réparable. 450 Euros pour changer le DD ?  Retourne les voirs dit leur ue 450 Euros c'est le prix de changement de la carte mère que le DD marchait très bien ... fait toi REMBOURSER et donne l'adresse et le nom du magasin pour que d'autre n'y aillent pas !



et oui j'ai bien essayer de me faire rembourser mais pas moyen de le faire entendre raison 
je vais voir avec des associations de consomateurs

pour le magasin c'est a nimes pro mac ou algorythme des blairaux c'est la 1er fois qu'ils entendent parler de carte mère défèctueuse


----------



## gilles30 (15 Novembre 2008)

merci ô grand fanougym

j'ai fait la manipe et pour le moment pas de probleme ca marche nickel
je vous tien au courant
un mec heureux et surtout un gamin qui va avoir un imac dans sa piaule
merci encore


----------



## fanougym (15 Novembre 2008)

tu me dois 450  ...
nan, j'déconne, un ptit coup d'boule suffira !


----------



## gilles30 (15 Novembre 2008)

par contre je vais me faire un plaisir de faire de la pub a mon super revendeur "macparunnul"
et petite question je ne peu plus ouvrir ni quick time ni photo booth
c'est normal doc????


----------



## fanougym (16 Novembre 2008)

point du tout, pas normal ...
Mais je note que tu as fais la manip sur un G5 ... moi j'ai toujours parlé d'Emac ... j'espère qu'il n'y a pas de lien ...

Sinon, maintenance classique effectuée ? (réparation autorisation, système à jour  ...)


----------



## gilles30 (19 Novembre 2008)

salut 
désolé de ne pas avoir répondu avant et merci pour vos réponses
j'ai fais des mises a jour et tout est ok
ps j'ai bien un i mac g5
 merci encore


----------



## macbugatti (29 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un eMac qui se figeait, j'ai donc supprimé les extensions de l'ATI et retour à la normale.

Super!


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (19 Juin 2012)

Je remonte ce vieux fil qui m'as sauvé mon eMac 1,25ghz,
merci aux contributeurs du forum 
Patrick JJ


----------



## quai13 (20 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais également tester la procédure de FANOUGYM sur mon G5.

Je trouve bien les extensions nommées ATI Radeaon et Rage.

Je ne trouve pas le fichier qui doit être conservé et nommé ATIrage.kext.

Qu'est ce que je fais dans ce cas ?
Je supprime tout sans me poser de question ?

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h47 ----------

J'ai oublié de préciser.

Par contre il y a un fichier nommé
ATIRage128.kext.

Faut il garder celui ci ?


----------



## fanougym (20 Juin 2012)

Salut, 

ça fait plaisir un vieux fil qui sert de temps en temps 

Sinon, concernant ta question, tu peux tester en plaçant temporairement les extensions dans un dossier sur ton bureau.


----------



## quai13 (20 Juin 2012)

Ok, merci pour ton indication, 
je mets dans un dossier et je redémarre simplement.
Ou je démarre + touche Maj ?

Je fais doublement la cette procédure : 
1) avec le fichier AtiRage128.kext dans le dossier
2) sans le fichier AtiRage128.kext dans le dossier.

Merci


----------

